# SLS question...?



## erik775 (Aug 19, 2012)

can frogs develop spindly leg syndrome as adults?cause one of my darts looks like her back legs are crooked and doesnt move around much ...it looks weird..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

No, spindly leg syndrome happens as the tad develops and becomes obvious upon morph out. It is typically seen in the front legs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

erik775 said:


> can frogs develop spindly leg syndrome as adults?cause one of my darts looks like her back legs are crooked and doesnt move around much ...it looks weird..


Spindly leg does not occur in adults, as it is a disruption of proper development in the egg or tadpole/metamorph stage. Deformation of legs in an adult provided it isn't due to trauma, is probably due to a problems with calcium metabolism. There are multiple different potential disruptions of calcium metabolism but the hobby lumps all of them under the name of metabolic bone disease or MBD. 

If it is MBD then it is due to something wrong with husbandry parameters often supplementation. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## erik775 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmmm...she isn't really eating either and stays in the same spot..i suplement almost every feeding with repashy calcium plus and about 2 or 3 times a month with repashy vit A...is there any thing else i should be suplementing with?can some one give me a supplement schedule to go off of please so i know what I'm doing wrong and fix it and do it right please ..

Thanks..

Sent from my LG-MS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As I noted above, MBD as a name covers a whole host of potential disruptions of calcium metabolism ranging from too little calcium to too little vitamin D3, to proper amounts of vitamin D3 but too much vitamin A, to too much phosphorus (even if calcium is appropriate)...to malfunctions of thyroid secretions to infections in the bone.... the list is fairly significant and without having a vet do a work up (including an x-ray to determine bone density and to look for lesions) it is nothing more than shooting blindly in the dark to attempt to determine a cause and a course of action. Dusting supplements may not provide the answer depending on the cause of the deformation.... 

If the long bones of the legs have begun to deform then it is possible that the bones in the jaw or those that control the tongue have deformed making feeding difficult. If it is an infection, the frog may simply not feel well enough to move/feed... A visit or consult with a vet is highly advised. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## erik775 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok so if it by some chance mbd and its due to husbandry can some one please help my out with supplementation like a schedual or what supplements i should have or be using so i can avoid this happening again and correct my mistakes and husbandry please...

Thanks..

Sent from my LG-MS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------

